# Hiii



## Reg& (6 mo ago)

Hi to All. All the single people with a less broken heart. Say yeah.


----------



## Reg& (6 mo ago)

Just my wild thoughs


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Reg& said:


> Hi to All. All the single people with a less broken heart. Say yeah.


Welcome to TAM! Lots of people here have or had broken hearts.

Is there something specific you want to talk about or just random thoughts?


----------



## Reg& (6 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM! Lots of people here have or had broken hearts.
> 
> Is there something specific you want to talk about or just random thoughts?


Well sorry about that I had this terrible break up so am just happy to regain myself again. Just want Every single person to be happy and not stress about it all. 
So yeah mostly random thoughts more detailed stories later.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Reg& said:


> Well sorry about that I had this terrible break up so am just happy to regain myself again. Just want Every single person to be happy and not stress about it all.
> So yeah mostly random thoughts more detailed stories later.


You’re in the right place and among friends.
When you feel like talking, start a thread and put it out there!

Best of luck with your time here!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yea, you might want to re-think that thread you started.

Most people here have been through terrible relationship issues and are supporting each other, as well as new folks, with those problems.

If you’re looking to join that kind of community or have issues to talk about that’s where TAM is great. If you want to meet singles…not so much.


----------



## Reg& (6 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Yea, you might want to re-think that thread you started.
> 
> Most people here have been through terrible relationship issues and are supporting each other, as well as new folks, with those problems.
> 
> If you’re looking to join that kind of community or have issues to talk about that’s where TAM is great. If you want to meet singles…not so much.


Okay sorry didn't know I broke rules. Will do that. Thanks.


----------

